# $409 billion woth ofprojects underway in UAE



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

$409 billion projects underway in Dubai, other emirates 
Posted: Saturday, September 17, 2005

:eek2: :eek2: 













Dubai


The UAE has launched infrastructure and real estate projects worth Dh1.5 trillion ($409 billion) in less than two years, a report said as Cityscape 2005, a major international property investment and development event, opened in Dubai.

General Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Minister of Defence, opened the show at Dubai World Trade Centre.

Local Press reports said around half the UAE projects announced or started since early 2004, and which are to be completed over the next few years, have been launched in Dubai, .

Other major projects have been announced in Abu Dhabi, and other emirates, said Al Bayan newspaper. Prestigious UAE and Gulf projects are being highlighted at Cityscape 2005. 

Cityscape 2005, which takes place at Dubai International Exhibition Centre in the DWTC complex until Monday, has attracted a record 300 exhibitors from 51 cities around the world. 

Al Bayan published a list of the major ventures, ranging from resorts and public facilities to man-made islands and 'Dubailand' -- projected as a Middle Eastern version of Disneyland.

An AFP report, citing Al Bayan, added that the size of the investments put the UAE at the top of the world list in terms of construction.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

malec i keep seeing garlfield instead of that sand clock in your avatar !! especially when i scroll up 

not bad , almost half a trillion $$


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

someone owes me 1% on that total.. i'll take small dominations please.. lol


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

sorry how do you see garfield in that avatar 

thats another good article to show those ignorant americans.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

:gaah: you want 4,090,000,000 dollars


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

dubaiflo said:


> thats another good article to show those ignorant americans.


No Comment. :naughty:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I was about to post this article in Arabic.

I have a table of all the projects in the newspaper.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

..can you take a photo? would be interesting...


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> malec i keep seeing garlfield instead of that sand clock in your avatar !! especially when i scroll up
> 
> not bad , almost half a trillion $$


Nowhere near what you think 

It's a timpani. That's a percussion(drum) instrument in the orchestra (think of 2001 space oddisy music and you'll know the drum I'm on about)


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> :gaah: you want 4,090,000,000 dollars


Yes, and could you put that into my paypal account :wallbash:


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

I would be happy with 4090 dollars


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

This was taken from Al Bayan newspaper as the article says:

You wouldnt find the table on the net so I'll write what's written there.
2004-2005

58 billion Abu Dhabi: Al Dar projects including Shate' Al raha "Al Raha beach".
35 billion Abu Dhabi: Shaoum Island.
20 billion Abu Dhabi: Al reem inverstment projects.
750 million Abu Dhabi: the biggest weel.
1.5 billion Abu Dhabi: Emirates Castle.
1.26 billion Abu Dhabi: Sheikh Zayed Mosque.
300 million Abu Dhabi: Ministry Center.
750 million Abu Dhabi: Capital Plaza.
150 million Abu Dhabi: Court House.
1.101 million Abu Dhabi: University City.
198 million Abu Dhabi: the expansion of University City.
899 million Abu Dhabi: Shiekh Zayed Bridge.
2.2 billion Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi Airport Expansion.
70 million Abu Dhabi: Al Ain Airport Expansion.
345 million Abu Dhabi: Hotel and 100 villa near the beach.
233 million Abu Dhabi: Al Buhaira towers.
750 million Abu Dhab: Cornich Expansion.
350 million Abu Dhabi: New central market.
1 billion Abu Dhabi: 50 new skyscrapers.
400 million Abu Dhabi: Adnoc College.
250 million Abu Dhabi: 7 towers in Al Khaldya and 1 near the conrniche.
10 billion Abu Dhabi- Dubai- Sharjah: Shopping Centers.
150 billion Dubai: Emaar Projects.
150 billion Dubai: Nakheel Projects.
5 billion Dubai: Dubai Pearl.
40 billion Dubai: What has been announced in Dubai Land.
40 billion Dubai: Dubai Festival City.
-- Dubai: Dubai Airpoty City.
-- Dubai: Dubai Exhbiotn city.
2 billion Dubai: Infrastructure.
20 billion Dubai: Airport Expansion.
1 billion Dubai: governmental houses.
20 billion Dubai: Dubai Metro.
4.784 billion Dubai: Jebel Ali Poer Expansion.
3.680 billion Dubai: Dubai Silicon Oasis.
6.624 billion Dubai: Dubai Health Care City.
5.142 billion Dubai: Jumeira Beach houses.
5 billion Dubai: Dubai International Financial Center.
276 million Dubai: Al Fattan Towers.
301.670 million Dubai: Zayed University.
245 million Dubai: Etisalat Tower.
484 million Dubai: 2 towers in Dubai Internet City.
1 billion Dubai: Emirates Engineer Center.
610 million Dubai: Dubai Zoo.
20 billion Dubai: Damac Projects.
16 billion Dubai: Al Ittihad Properties projects.
12 billion Dubai: Dyar Projects.
246 million Dubai: Dubai clothes city.
450 million Dubai: Landscaping.
400 million Dubai: Mirdif City.
368 million Dubai: Belhoul in Nakheel.
5 billion Dubai: Tredent projects.
500 million Dubai: Lafi Projects.
3 billion Dubai: Tiger Properties.
5 billion Dubai: different skyscrapers.
1 billion Dubai: ATA Star
1 billion Dubai: Sports City - the west gate.
115 million Dubai: Girgash Tower.
14 billion Dubai: KM Properties.
500 million Dubai: Amerald Palace.
6 billion Dubai: Dhaman Towers.
650 million Dubai: Princess Tower.
8 billion Dubai: Bonyan Properties.
3 billion Dubai: 23 towers in Sheikh Zayed Road.
100 million Dubai: Liwa Heights.
300 million Dubai: Lake point.
1 billion Dubai: Marina 23.
800 million Dubai: Aber managments.
775 million Dubai: 3 towers.
7.5 billion Dubai: Bena properties.
500 million Dubai: Wafi Expansion.
3.67 billion Dubai: Capital Partners.
1 billion Dubai: Maymoon projects.
250 million Dubai: HDS tower.
1.85 billion Dubai: Ras Al Khour Project.
18 billion Sharjah: Al nojoom islands.
1 billion Sharjah: Industrial area.
11 billion Sharjah: 61 towers in Al Khan and Al Memzar.
250 million Sharjah: 40 buildings in Al Nahdah.
227 million Sharjah: Airport expansion.
3 billion Ajman: Ajman Airport.
18.4 billion Ajman: Kahraman Islands.
250 million Ajman: 9 towers.
250 million Ajman: Al nouaimeya and Al Rashedia towers.
2 billion RAK: Al Saraya Island.
1 billion RAK: freezone.
5 billion RAK: different construction projects.
75 million RAK: factory.
150 million UAQ: new industry area.
12 billion UAQ: UAQ Marina.
30 billion UAQ: Al Salam City.
1 billion Fujairah: Fujaira Island

It took me a long time. Excuse my spelling and grammer mistakes.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Bless your heart smussuw


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yepp.
the wheel is still in abu dhabi...


----------



## 9points (Jul 3, 2005)

smussuw said:


> This was taken from Al Bayan newspaper as the article says:
> 
> You wouldnt find the table on the net so I'll write what's written there.
> 2004-2005
> ...


smussuw, Top man.

Emaar 150 billion, woooww. I will buy more shares.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ DON'T!!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

My friend sold his shares at 68 derhams i think , then it rose to 89 a few days later  haha


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

hey, easy with the ignorant americans-stuff dubaiflo!~~ 





greetings from california!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol, you are among the exceptions i see.
don't buy emaar shares !!


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

oops i just bought 1.2million dh worth of emaar shares!


----------

